# Pink/orange Rose



## El2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Getting into the groove of things again. Just one for CC pls.

SS 1/125, f2.8, ISO 500


----------



## citjet (Oct 27, 2009)

I love flower photos, this one is lovely.  Very nice.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 28, 2009)

Nicely captured; good choice on the point of focus. As far as critique goes, there's very little here to comment upon. I wonder though, what this might look like on a completely black backrround?


----------



## Flower Child (Oct 29, 2009)

I love the soft texture of the flower and the very vibrant color. I have to wonder along with tirediron as to what it would look like with a black background..


----------

